# Can I apply for PR if spouse passed away



## LeaV (Dec 14, 2015)

Hi everyone!
I'm confused now((
I have been married to SA citizen for full 7 years now and all this time I was on relative permit visas, my last one still valid till end of November 2018 and allowed me to work in SA, we wanted to apply for my PR on a 5 years marriage condition but postponed it for some time, in June I went to my country of original to do some paperwork and visit my family, I'm still here (in Russia) but couple of days ago I received that horrible news - my SA husband passed away... What do I do now? 
Can I still apply for PR? Is there any chance for positive outcome for me? 
Thank you in advance.


----------

